# Jeep builds a DIY-style Wrangler EV



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

From Road&Track:
*Jeep Builds an Electric Wrangler With a Stick Shift for Easter Jeep Safari*
The 2021 Easter Jeep Safari concept trucks are here, and they start with Magneto: A Wrangler Rubicon with an electric drivetrain and a six-speed manual.​
While the author makes it sound like this is some clever solution, the vehicle is just the most basic DIY formula of an electric motor replacing the engine, driving the stock transmission, and battery packs stuffed anywhere possible. They used the 2-door version, making finding space for battery substantially more difficult - the 4-door is 548 mm (21.6") longer, all within the wheelbase.

I noticed that it mentions a "pancake-style electric motor", which might be a YASA or Phi-Power... I didn't check for matching specs. That helps for underhood packaging.

This is more interesting:
"The electric motor engages its regen mode while shifting between gears, which mimics the way a conventional engine drops revs when your foot is on the clutch."​This will help upshifts (less jarring clutch re-engagement), and would be idiotic to use on downshifts. I assume that they are using a clutch, so the synchros still have exactly the same job as they would with an engine (assuming that the driver doesn't double-declutch). There is no mention of control to automatically rev-match, or of applying power to speed the motor up on downshifts. Although apparently very limited in functionality, this is the first that I have seen of anyone using the obvious opportunity to control the motor to improve shifts.


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Love it! I will have to try and see it in person when I am in Moab next month. Interesting that it is designed specifically to use the manual transmission with a redline of 6000rpm and identical hp to the V6.


----------

